# Sea Bunnies!



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Curious, is anyone keeping them?

http://aquaticpulse.blogspot.ca/2015/08/sea-bunnies-current-craze.html


----------



## Atzau (Aug 17, 2012)

Hahaha! OMG, they're so cute! Of course, I'm biased though, as I've got a land bunny also.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Only feed on sponges so that would make keeping them some what difficult.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

TBemba said:


> Only feed on sponges so that would make keeping them some what difficult.


and if they only feed on sponges, they may only feed on one type of sponge...

I bought some blue irridescent sponge from SUM maybe 3 years ago that had a pair of the cutest little two blue nudibranchs - too cute to kill so over time that ate all the sponge and I ended up donating them to the ROM when their food source was nil.

Never have I ever seen these ones around here... very cute, though!


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

ROM? as in royal ontario museum? lol what is the ROM?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

AquaticPulse said:


> ROM? as in royal ontario museum? lol what is the ROM?


yes, Royal Ontario Museum, as part of the teaching collection.


----------

